# China's lunar rover is pronounced dead after 31 months on the moon



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 3, 2016)

Jade Rabbit lunar rover

The device, designed for a lifespan of a mere three months, surveyed the moon's surface for 31 months, the official Xinhua new service said, overcoming numerous technical problems and design flaws to become a national icon.









The rover was part of the Chang'e-3 lunar mission.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_Lunar_Exploration_Program


The Chang'e-3 rocket carrying the Jade Rabbit rover blasted off from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in Sichuan province on December 2, 2013.

Millions of internet users took part in an online contest to select its name, which comes from the pet of a moon goddess in Chinese mythology.







ts mission began its adventure on December 2013, sending back photographs of the lunar surface and gaining huge popularity with Internet users along the way.

Not long after landing its legend grew after a 'mechanical control abnormality' forced it offline, prompting anxiety from its many supporters.

The rover later turned dormant and stopped sending signals during the lunar night, which lasts for two weeks and sees temperatures plummet.

But it made a dramatic recovery, to the delight of its admirers.





The Moon




The Chang'e-3 probe's landing was the third such soft-landing in history, and the first of its kind since a Soviet mission nearly four decades ago.

It has been a source of national pride.

China sees the space programme as a symbol of its rising global stature and technological advancement, as well as of the Communist Party's success in reversing the fortunes of the once-impoverished nation.

By 2018 the country aims to land its Chang'e-4 probe - named for the moon goddess in Chinese mythology - on the dark side of the moon.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chang'e_4


China will also attempt to land an unmanned spaceship on the moon next year that would return to Earth with samples.


----------



## qubit (Aug 3, 2016)

Dark side of the moon. <Facepalm>


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## EarthDog (Aug 3, 2016)

Lol, where is the 'cheap chinese' jokes when you need it? Don't we have rovers going for years? LOLOLOL!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 3, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> Don't we have rovers going for years?




if you mean the US.....no you havent.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lunar_rover

Edit
@EarthDog

i cant find a reference to a single autonomous American lunar rover. Perhaps if they had sent a couple they might not have squandered billions of dollars.

(at this point i could add a few LOL's but i wont)


----------



## ZeppMan217 (Aug 3, 2016)

Isn't that the one that was supposed to be up only for 3 months?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 3, 2016)

ZeppMan217 said:


> Isn't that the one that was supposed to be up only for 3 months?




yes.

It is a fantastic achievement.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 3, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> if you mean the US.....no you havent.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lunar_rover
> 
> ...


Mars my man... Mars.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mars_rover


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 3, 2016)

Oh....entirely my mistake....i thought i posted a thread about a LUNAR rover.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 3, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Oh....entirely my mistake....i thought i posted a thread about a LUNAR rover.


You'd think you'd learn by now... . if any one can find a way to turn a thread into something argumentative, they post in these forums.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 3, 2016)

No Working American Robot rovers on the Moon
No Working Russian Robot rovers on the Moon
No Working Chinese Robot rovers on the Moon
The Clangers Do not have  a licensed Authorized AAA mechanic on their Staff


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 3, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> You'd think you'd learn by now... . if any one can find a way to turn a thread into something argumentative, they post in these forums.




Correct.

Regardless of politics the Chinese should be commended not ridiculed for their achievements in space. Its not like the US need to fear them in space, or do they?


i honestly hope that the NASA rovers on Mars prove that there is absolutely no point in a manned mission.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 3, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Correct.
> 
> Regardless of politics the Chinese should be commended not ridiculed for their achievements in space. Its not like the US need to fear them in space, or do they?
> 
> ...



I think that it will be many centuries, if ever, that the people of the world accept each other's differences enough that we don't have a more-than-healthy rivalry with each other. I believe that, like so many SciFi tropes, it would take an external actor to force the world to unite itself with any sense of uniform purpose. And that's not necessarily a bad thing: as in business, I think a little competition is a good thing. And, "brand loyalty" on a larger scale is very much at play here. I fully expect China to root for their home team rover, just as much as the Europeans were ecstatic when Philae "phoned home" again, and the Americans are rooting for the Nasa Mars rovers. 

I don't know that the US needs to "fear" another nation in space, but I think any country that doesn't take a healthy interest in how advanced a "rivaling" country's technology is, is deluding itself. Any nation in history that has shown itself to be dramatically superior to others, has taken advantage of that superiority to push their own blend of snake oil on the rest. It's delusional to ignore _any_ major power's innovation and bursts of technology. 

As for the Mars rovers, and any future lunar rovers, I differ with you there. A long-term view of our world and civilization, I believe, shows that we will either self-implode, sending our technology millennia backwards, or advance to the point that extraterrestrial colonization is the only logical next-move. My main desire for reincarnation stems from a deep sorrow at not being able to witness what mankind can develop in 200 years...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 3, 2016)

It probably died of boredom because there were no military secrets to steal on the moon


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 3, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> Lol, where is the 'cheap chinese' jokes when you need it? Don't we have rovers going for years? LOLOLOL!


I believe you are thinking of Mars rover which has gone for years.



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i honestly hope that the NASA rovers on Mars prove that there is absolutely no point in a manned mission



I am amazed someone as inquisitive and intelligent as you would be this shortsighted and not share in the notion of discovery that has propelled the human race forward.  Complacency would be our downfall.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 3, 2016)

Correct. I even posted a link to it.... that you thanked even. 



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Oh....entirely my mistake....i thought i posted a thread about a LUNAR rover.


You did... it was inline with my joke... it doesn't matter where the hell the rover is.. the moon.. mars... whatever. I was simply clarifying what I meant. Apparently that was a reach...lol. I INTENTIONALLY did not say LUNAR in my initial post for a reason.

Fookin TPU today... more dense than ever...


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 3, 2016)

Even NASA believe in the principal of Boots on the dirt 
its the constraints of budget ( congress  )  that have pushed NASA into Robotic exploration
other Nations not having such funding also have little recourse but also go the way of Robot Exploration.
budget allowing everyone would probably go for Manned exploration


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 3, 2016)

Ownership of Lunokhod 2 and the Luna 21 lander was sold by the Lavochkin Association for US$68,500 in December 1993 at a Sotheby's auction in New York[26] (although the catalog incorrectly lists lot 68A as Luna 17/Lunokhod 1). The buyer was computer gaming entrepreneur and astronaut's son Richard Garriott (also known by his gaming character Lord British), who stated in a 2001 interview: "I purchased Lunakod 21  from the Russians. I am now the world's only private owner of an object on a foreign celestial body. Though there are international treaties that say no government shall lay claim to geography off planet earth, I am not a government. Summarily, I claim the moon in the name of Lord British!" In 2007, Garriott said he is the owner of Lunokhod 2

Does he want to buy another Rover   one Previous owner


----------



## Toothless (Aug 3, 2016)

Who needs a rover on the moon when we had men on the moon? 
#USAmastercountry


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 3, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> I am amazed someone as inquisitive and intelligent as you would be this shortsighted and not share in the notion of discovery that has propelled the human race forward. Complacency would be our downfall.




i am of the opinion that sending a manned mission to Mars is a futile waste of money. If i was alive in 50 or 100 years time i might think differently but now? no.

Rovers and orbitors can teach us what we need to know. We dont have the tech to get us there and back safely.




Recent News

NASA's in the beginning stages of developing plans to go to Mars, but there's still a lot of debate about if Mars is the right place," stated Cristina Chaplain of the accountability office.
http://www.natureworldnews.com/arti...mission-faces-delays-due-government-audit.htm


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 3, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> Correct. I even posted a link to it.... that you thanked even



LMAO! Yes, that I did, but it was after the fact. Then I decided I'd just took things up if I went and removed part of the conversation. Besides, I don't mind being self-depracating when I deserve it. 

@CAPSLOCKSTUCK rovers and robotics are extremely limited in what they can do. Additionally, the length of time for instructions to go back and forth, as well as the difficulties of both planets being on different cycles as made operation of the Mars rover very tedious, plodding, and slow.

Nothing can truly replace real people on the ground there, versed in a number of disciplines and specialties, with that inborn human curiosity. Together with robotic assistants, and who can repair said machines, the amount of exploration can be truly multiplied. Humans have the ability to respond instantly to new phenomenon or circumstances.

Humans can say, "oh look at the geology of that outcropping" and then go study the sedimentary layers and be back for dinner before a poor rover gets halfway there, has a stuck wheel and stops to send it's complaint back to JPL, where they might be able to respond in 12 hours with a possible workaround. Not a fix, mi d you...you need people on the ground.

Anyway, if I haven't put you to sleep yet, I hope you get the gist, because I could go on for hours about all the advantages of people and robots versus just robots to explore Mars and beyond, but my fingers are tired.

Footnote, imagine how much more we'd have learned of Pluto with people there to tidy ot, rather than a drive-by shooting.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 4, 2016)

@rtwjunkie while I generally agree, we must not lose sight of the fact that ionizing radiation from solar winds that Earth's magnetic field protects us from is something that needs to be addressed. The ISS was built to handle it for earth orbit but, it's still partially protected by Earth's magnetic field. The ISS was also built up over time which is a very important thing to remember. The moon, Mars, and interstellar space pose significant obstacles for a long term mission with respect to protection from ionizing radiation which can and will damage human DNA.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 4, 2016)

[


rtwjunkie said:


> Anyway, if I haven't put you to sleep yet, I hope you get the gist, because I could go on for hours about all the advantages of people and robots versus just robots to explore Mars and beyond, but my fingers are tired.




you are right, its way passed my bedtime.


Theres a time for everything and the time for man going to Mars isnt now. I doubt, regrettably, that we will see man on Mars in our lifetimes. Just for the record, i have always felt that life on earth originated on Mars...


What they achieve when they get there is another thing...........golf anyone ?.......


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 4, 2016)

Aquinus said:


> @rtwjunkie while I generally agree, we must not lose sight of the fact that ionizing radiation from solar winds that Earth's magnetic field protects us from is something that needs to be addressed. The ISS was built to handle it for earth orbit but, it's still partially protected by Earth's magnetic field. The ISS was also built up over time which is a very important thing to remember. The moon, Mars, and interstellar space pose significant obstacles for a long term mission with respect to protection from ionizing radiation which can and will damage human DNA.



I agree completely. Obviously a means must be devised to protect for that. I'm actually glad you mentioned our magnetic field! Most people forget that is one of the major factors that allows for an atmosphere, as well as radiation protection.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 4, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> I agree completely. Obviously a means must be devised to protect for that. I'm actually glad you mentioned our magnetic field! Most people forget that is one of the major factors that allows for an atmosphere, as well as radiation protection.


Venus has a super dense atmosphere but, no magnetic field to speak of iirc. I'm not sure if solar winds are slowly stripping it away or if it is dense enough to actually stop high energy particles from stripping it away but, our magnetic field certainly provides protection for us but, I wouldn't call it a pre-requisite for an atmosphere on any planet.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 4, 2016)

By time space travel is possible there will be so much space junk it might delay it even more.


----------



## alucasa (Aug 4, 2016)

At this point, I believe sending men to Mars is possible. However, I believe coming back is impossible both technically as well as medically.

If someone is willing to sacrifice..., they would go to Mars and attempt to settle down there underground.... if that's even possible.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 4, 2016)

Aquinus said:


> I wouldn't call it a pre-requisite for an atmosphere on any planet.



Mars at least though, has most Physicists and Astronomers in agreement that it used to have a strong one, but the core cooled, ending the magnetic field, and allowing over 90% of it's atmosphere and most of it's water to be stripped away.   So yeah, it does make for a bleak and dangerous surface to work on, I'll definitely agree on that.


----------



## alucasa (Aug 4, 2016)

It is probably better to focus on Venus. Or in this case, focusing on purifying Venus atmosphere. Mars isn't going to be suitable for human colonization even if an undergorund colony is possible. The low gravity is the deal breaker on many levels.

Venus has nearly identical gravity as Earth and it has the atmosphere. It just needs purifying of acid. It will probably take hundreds of years of consistant efforts to make it work though, and the whole Earth would need to work together which unfortunately is not going to happen.

So, on a low budget, Mars is more charming. Realistically though, Venus would be better.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 4, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i cant find a reference to a single autonomous American lunar rover.



There's plenty, and they've even returned to earth and had healthy lives afterwards.  They are called astronauts.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 4, 2016)

The Moon Buggies” of Apollo 17, Apollo 16 and Apollo 15  racked up total distances driven of 35.74 km, 27.8 km and 27.1 km respectively.

Lunokhod 2 landed on the Moon on January 15, 1973 and drove 24.2 miles (39 kilometers)












Mars Opportunity Rover has driven 43km. and in 2014 took the record from Lunokhod 2








Yutu was designed to explore an area of 3 square kilometres (1.2 sq mi) during its three-month mission, with a maximum travelling distance of 10 km (6.2 mi) and In October 2015, Yutu set the record for the longest operational period for a rover on the Moon


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 4, 2016)

Please don't confuse the OP, that post mentions mars...


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 4, 2016)

We Interrupt this Thread for an Advert
A Mars a Day Helps you work Rest And play


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 4, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> Please don't confuse the OP, that post mentions mars...




No confusion here....i started the thread and the post you refer to.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 5, 2016)

I guess you missed the sarcasm there...


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 5, 2016)

American technology, Russian technology, all Made in China


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 6, 2016)

Ego and ignorance are the biggest enemies of Science. Three centuries ago United States were far behind of Europe in terms of Science and innovation. Five centuries ago the Western Civilization was lagging behind Eastern civilizations in terms of scientific achievements.  Things always change but science stays true. 

Back to the topic. I think that was quite remarkable the Chinese rover made it that long. One could only image what mankind can achieve if all of the brilliant minds of the world can collaborate together freely. Sadly we as a species are always too busy choosing sides and fighting each other.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 6, 2016)

Chinese are perfectly capable of doing remarkable things when they manage to step away from their modern mentality of doing everything cheap and by copying everyone else.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 6, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> copying everyone else.




"imitation is the greatest form of flattery"


----------

